# Alaskan new record



## firebreather (Jan 29, 2010)

My boss saw an email pick of a new record supposidly an ranger was doing some research nnthis bear attacked him he unloaded a 7 mm mag on him n had to reload n hit him in head  again said was 2000lbs and stood 14 ft tall state is gonna  put it in airport to show tourist of the dangers of bears any one heard this story n seen pics please post


----------



## firebreather (Jan 29, 2010)

In Alaska


----------



## deerslayer69 (Jan 29, 2010)

A VERY BIG BEAR....Read Story First  

 The following (first two) pictures are of a guy who works for the US Forest Service in Alaska and his trophy bear. He was out deer hunting last week when a large grizzly bear charged him from about 50 yards away. The guy unloaded his 7mm Mag Semi-automatic rifle into the bear and it dropped a few feet from him. The big bear was still alive so he reloaded and shot it several times in the head.  The bear was just over one thousand six hundred pounds (1600#). It stood 12' 6" high at the shoulder, 14' to the top of his head. It's the largest grizzly bear ever recorded in the world.  

Of course, the Alaska Fish and Wildlife Commission did not let him keep it as a trophy, but the bear will be stuffed and mounted, and placed on display at the Anchorage airport (to remind tourist's of the risks involved when in the wild). Based on the contents of the bears stomach, the Fish and Wildlife Commission established the bear  had killed at least two humans in the past 72 hours. His last meal was the unlucky nature buff in the third picture below. The US Forest Service, backtracking from where the bear had originated, found the hiker's 38-caliber pistol emptied. Not far from the pistol was the remains of the hiker . The other body has not been found. Although the hiker fired six shots and managed to hit the grizzly with four shots (they ultimately found four 38 caliber slugs along with twelve 7mm slugs inside the bear's dead body) it only wounded the bear - and probably angered it. The bear killed the hiker an estimated two days prior to the bear's own death by the gun of the Forest Service worker.  

Think about this - If you are an average size man; You would be level with the bear's belly button when he stood upright, the bear would look you in the eye when it walked on all fours! To give additional perspective, consider that this particular bear, standing on its hind legs, could walk up to an average single story house and look over the roof, or walk up to a two story house and look in the bedroom windows.

 WARNING...The # 3 photo is VERY Graphic.


----------



## deerslayer69 (Jan 29, 2010)

I found the site i cant figure out how to copy yhe pics but this bear is huge and had remains of 2 humans in him.


----------



## preacher (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bearhunt.asp

This actually took place in 2001, and the bear was really big but not a world record.


----------



## 24point (Jan 30, 2010)

I remember seeing that a loooong time ago. I was just a little feller... well I was like 8


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 31, 2010)

My step-dad and I were just talking about this bear at the Airport last week.


----------



## sothunfried (Jan 31, 2010)

i saw the email awhile back.
that was 1 BIG bear!!!


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 31, 2010)

I have saw the bear in the airport, I wanta say it's around the luggage goaroundthingy.  Anyway it's enormous.  I saw one at Brooks Falls in Sept. of 08 that had to go 1200. It seemed twice the size of the other bears.


----------



## dgr416 (Feb 4, 2010)

*alaskan record*

That bear tale was blown out of truth and the tale of many tales.It was a big bear but it didnt eat anyone .He shot it with a 338 win mag.I had a friend shoot a 1 eyes 7 foot grizzley with his 338 6 times.It tried to jump on his 4 wheeler.I have had many bear incounters in Alaska.My first drop hunt 7 came to my camp and invited me for dinner.You dont go hunting on drop hunts alone as I learned.Most bears probally 98% run from you.I had an incounter in Juneau with a 8 foot sow griz and a cub that rolled to my feet without a gun in a park by the glacier.I dont like going anywhere without a gun in grizzley country.I got my english setters as early warning system for bears.When you hear a grizzley after you its probally too late.I had a 8 foot grizzley in my yard and a 7 foot wolf this summer.People live with the bears and hardly ever see them.


----------



## Alaska (Feb 6, 2010)

Emails have become a sorce of "tall" tales !! More reliable is the print in the records of Boone and Crockett and Pope and Young.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK Guys, I lived in Alaska for 8 years and the guy who actually killed the bear later worked for me at Elmendorf. The Bear was HUGE, But not a world record, almost but not. And he was hunting Brown Bear and Sitka Deer when he killed it. It didn't charge. Follow the link below and read the story from one of the men who was actually there. This is the story told by his hunting partner. 

http://www.blackbearheaven.com/world-record-grizzly-bear.htm


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 4, 2010)

Awsome story and bear.How big did he square?What did his melon score?


----------



## weekender (Mar 17, 2010)

10.5' 28 14/16"


----------



## Jarred (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't know wether to run or shoot, YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

